# New to non-crustacean arthropods



## TylerFerretLord (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello all.  

I'm 15, and from New York. [SIZE=8pt]I like long walks on the beach and staying out in the rain. [/SIZE]

I've been keeping different aquatic crustaceans, mainly shrimp, for a few months. I had a large colony of _Neocaridina denticulata sinensis "red cherry"_, as well as _Palaemonetes paludosus "ghost"_ and _Caridina multidentata "Amano"_ in a 29gallon tank. I also had a healthy population of various snails and microfauna. Sadly, everything was wiped out by an ammonia spike, even the normally indestructible trumpet snails. I think it was caused by a plant rotting out of sight.

Anyway, I decided to try out more terrestrial creatures that are not as sensitive for a change of pace. I picked up some hermit crabs, _Coenibita clypeatus "purple pincher"_, and they're living happily in a ten gallon aquarium. I found a Chinese mantis today, so I've finally shed my crustacean training wheels.  

So... I guess my introduction is finished. I'm sure we'll get along fine, you seem like a friendly bunch.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO! sorry to hear about the ammonia spike, happens to the best of us, but now you get to try something different! Hope you have fun at it!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome


----------

